# LIPA pullbox requirements



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have no idea about Long Island's rules, but of the few new downtown network services I've done, I've been required to install dual sump pumps in the connection vault, served off the owner panel. Since yours is just a pull box, I'd hope they'd give you some relief since you're in a flood zone. Seems like a call to the lines engineer is in order, eh?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I have no idea about Long Island's rules, but of the few new downtown network services I've done, I've been required to install dual sump pumps in the connection vault, served off the owner panel. Since yours is just a pull box, I'd hope they'd give you some relief since you're in a flood zone. Seems like a call to the lines engineer is in order, eh?


The call to design and construction is planned for tomorrow morning. Thanks.


----------

